# Costco Car Rental-When Do Coupon Expire Dates Go Beyond 12/31/2008?



## winger (Jun 9, 2008)

I did not check all of their coupons (e.g. free one class upgrade, etc.), but everything seems to end 12/31/2008.

I am looking for a car rental for Maui 4/12/2009-4/26/2009.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 9, 2008)

winger said:


> I did not check all of their coupons (e.g. free one class upgrade, etc.), but everything seems to end 12/31/2008.
> 
> I am looking for a car rental for Maui 4/12/2009-4/26/2009.



Just checked with Costco their car rental coupons all end 12/31/08.


----------



## VictorB (Jun 9, 2008)

*Costco Car Rentals*



pedro47 said:


> Just checked with Costco their car rental coupons all end 12/31/08.


 
The only Costco coupon I found of value was for Enterprise (when renting a full size for 9 days in Charlotte, NC). All the other coupons offered less of a discount than I could get with AAA discount.


----------



## winger (Jun 9, 2008)

with costco and its free 1 class upgrade, we got a 14 day full size (not standard size) alamo honolulu rental for about $320 (includes all the b.s. yaxes/fees) this past december. not too bad!


----------



## philemer (Jun 9, 2008)

To answer the OP's question I think that Costco's coupons only go out about 6 months. So you may not see coupons for 4/2009 until the end of this year.
Try the Avis link on RCI's page. It gave a very good discount (not sure if it goes out to 4/2009 yet).


----------



## winger (Jun 9, 2008)

philemer said:


> To answer the OP's question I think that Costco's coupons only go out about 6 months. So you may not see coupons for 4/2009 until the end of this year.
> Try the Avis link on RCI's page. It gave a very good discount (not sure if it goes out to 4/2009 yet).



Thanks, I never thought of using RCI as I am an II member.  For full size, Budget offered 2 weeks at $388 (after fees/taxes). Avis offerred 2 weeks at $451 (after fees/taxes) .

I did a Budget using Costco's basic discount and get $381 (after fees/taxes).  So, I am holding at $381 until Costco's other coupons become effective, I expect to knock off at least $30.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 10, 2008)

Costco renegotiates new car rental discounts each calendar year, which is why they expire, and don't go past the end of December.  The 2009 coupons won't show up on the Costco website until very late in 2008.

Reserve the best deal you can get, and watch the site (or any others) for a better deal.  You don't need to put up any money in advance, so it won't hurt to leave a reservation in place until something better comes along.

Another thing to try is going back later to try making the same reservation again, and see if the rates change.  I did that, but found the price going UP on my last rental:  Last winter I had reserved a compact with free class upgrade to midsize for this May, picking up in Las Vegas and returning to San Diego two weeks later.  My best deal was $477 for the two weeks.  Each time I tried to do the deal again, the rate went up, until the most recent attempt got a final cost of nearly $1300.  Yikes!  Good thing I had that original reservation waiting for me.  And when I turned in the car yesterday in San Diego, all I paid was the quoted $477.  Not bad for two weeks, driving in four states, and nearly a thousand miles of driving...

Dave


----------



## winger (Jun 10, 2008)

BMWguynw said:


> Costco renegotiates new car rental discounts each calendar year, which is why they expire, and don't go past the end of December.  The 2009 coupons won't show up on the Costco website until very late in 2008.
> 
> Reserve the best deal you can get, and watch the site (or any others) for a better deal.  You don't need to put up any money in advance, so it won't hurt to leave a reservation in place until something better comes along.
> ...
> ...


thanks for the tip about the annual negotiation of deals meaning more 2009 deals coming out late 2008 .

Yes, I agree about your book-one-now and keep-checking approach.


----------

